# Elite Car Care - Lamborghini Gallardo Zaino Protection Detail with minor correction..



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

This beauty is the pride and joy of her owner and doesn't actually get driven very often so it arrived fairly clean to begin with. The customer wanted some long lasting protection and also some minor scratches removed from the bonnet and the roof on the passenger side.

The scratches were removed with a combination of:

Elite Coolfoam Light Cutting Pad
Menzerna PO203s

The choice of protection used was:

Zaino AIO
3 x Layers of Z-2 with Z-6 wipedowns
Finished off with some Z-8

Wheels Protected with Zaino CS
Tyres Dressed with Zaino Z-16

Leather Cleaned and Treated with Z-9 and Z-10
Plastics with Poorboys Natural Look

I'll let the pics do the rest...
















































































































































































































Hope you enjoy the pics as much as we enjoyed having the car to work on! :thumb:

The customer was so impressed that he's also booking in his Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead for some TLC. 

Thanks for looking.

Alex


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Fantastic Alex i am going to have to pay u a visit, do u do coffee and snacks why u work your magic? :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dreamy love it...:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I presume it was done in the Elite studio

superb work fella:thumb:


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Amazing, love these cars too


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work as always


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Yum yum yum!
Great car, and great result.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Cracking work! :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

-tom- said:


> Fantastic Alex i am going to have to pay u a visit, do u do coffee and snacks why u work your magic? :lol:


Cheers Tom, the kitchen is usually well stocked with drinks and snacks! :thumb:



paulmc08 said:


> I presume it was done in the Elite studio
> 
> superb work fella:thumb:


Thanks, how did you guess??


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Cracking work on a cracking car in a cracking studio! pure heaven!
Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

need some zaino again


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Alex : Epic, beautiful work on a fantastic dream and some wicked photography.

Nice one :thumb:

Alex, did you finish down LSP ready with 203S ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice reflections on a very nice car..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

That looks amazing Alex, great car!!!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Mmmmm, me likey :argie: Great work, studio looking good


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Alex : Epic, beautiful work on a fantastic dream and some wicked photography.
> 
> Nice one :thumb:
> 
> Alex, did you finish down LSP ready with 203S ?


Thanks Mike, 203s did indeed finish down perfectly for LSP, such a great polish! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Amazing car Alex and top work. I would love the chance to carry out some work on one of those.

Tough on the back I would think though!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, car looks fantastic


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

great job alex, just love the zaino range


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work mate.... looks like business is going well


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely stuff as per!

And nice to see and owner treating a toy as just that - low miles, good condition. Clearly well cared for.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Love these cars... this one is looking superb after your efforts... lovely clear reflections :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

JD said:


> Lovely stuff as per!
> 
> And nice to see and owner treating a toy as just that - low miles, good condition. Clearly well cared for.


Thanks for all the comments!

The owner certainly does care for this car, you should see his heated garage, it has every mod-con you can think of including..... a fully fitted kitchen! :doublesho

Alex


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work, love the black wheels against the paint
makes them look alot more aggressive


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy crapping wowza! thats beutiful, when did you start doing cars Alex? Or have you always done & I've been asleep! ?


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job mate.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

love the car and finish robbie


----------



## yera (Apr 14, 2011)

Sexy car, ultra-clean interior!!
Of course, love car & results


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

great job :thumb:


----------



## 197F1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks stunning. What product did you use on the interior plastics and how did you apply?


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## little rich (Oct 2, 2009)

^ Nice! look forward to seeing you work your magic


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice motor and the new units looking pretty tasty too. 

So are you detailing the cars Alex or have you taken someone on to deal with that side of it?, could imagine it to be pretty hectic on your own.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Alex

Looks great and i look forward to the drop head !

:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

James B said:


> Nice motor and the new units looking pretty tasty too.
> 
> So are you detailing the cars Alex or have you taken someone on to deal with that side of it?, could imagine it to be pretty hectic on your own.


Thanks James,

I have a good friend of mine (who also happens to be a pro detailer) helping out and I do what I can when time allows. The product sales side is manic at the moment but we're getting someone in to help out with that so I can focus more on other tasks including more detailing and associated services. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Alex


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

What a car and what a lovely job mate!


----------

